# Looking for Pete Lovett



## cadet (Jul 4, 2006)

Is Pete Lovett in here?.
Ex Bank Line.


----------



## waimea (Dec 21, 2005)

I sailed with a Peter Lovett on the Aussie coast - he was master of a rig tender I was on but I was under the impression he had served his time in BI. There couldn't be too many Peter Lovetts and if it is the same one then he is in Melbourne and I can probably find him


----------



## cadet (Jul 4, 2006)

The Pete I am after sailed as 3rd mate in Bank line in the late 70's.
At that time he lived in Somerset.


----------



## waimea (Dec 21, 2005)

Doubt it is the same guy - this one was tall, very fair with light colour hair and when I knew him he had a full beard. a good sense of humour as well. He would be about 60 now I should think


----------



## Mark White (Feb 9, 2016)

*Maplebank*

Sailed with him on the maplebank 75 I think..origionally from bristol way as I remember....would also very much like to chat with him &have some photo's he may want to see..if anyone has an email for him


----------



## simon lovett (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi Mark (and Cadet if you are still looking at this forum). I'm Pete's brother - sadly Pete died back in 2001. But I have some of his old photos etc if you'd like to get in touch. I'm based in SW London.

All the best

Simon


----------

